# New To Me Springer



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Woe is me; I went by myself to the range yesterday. That is unusual for me and to make it even stranger I took only one handgun. I opted for the new, to me, Springfield 1911A1 I obtained on last Friday. 

I will start with I am sure I did the worst shooting of my long handgun shooting. All be it, I was able to do all right at 7-15 yards but my shooting was nothing to write home about. I took 100 rounds of 230gr Winchester White Box 45acps with me and I expended 93 of them. 

I have serious doubts whether or not this pistol was fired before. I had a couple of cases where the magazine refused to drop and this reinforces my doubts of prior use. These problems ceased after three magazines were fired. 

I stopped firing at the 93 round mark when the plunger tube between the safety and the slide release fell out. Once I fix this, I am sure it is a good weapon but not the equal of my Springer (Loaded) because the later was given a carry bevel by Marianne Carniak. 

Do I have any other complaints with the new Springer? Yes, there is a sharp edge in the front of the magazine well and the trigger has sharper edges than I care for that resulted in a blister on my trigger finger. 

Regards,

Richard :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear it dude...

Isn't this the gun w/ the Springfield frame but a non-springfield slide?


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Yes, this is the handgun with the Springer frame and military slide. Regards, Richard


----------

